# How much do you trust/distrust journalism?



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 22, 2022)

Ever since Trump won the election in 2016, journalistic standards have cratered, or perhaps they merely disposed of the pretense for the journalistic integrity they claim to have.

Ardent defenders of journalism will claim that journalists are held to rigorous standards while others will say they're essentially monkeys on a typewriter holding out on eventually producing Shakespeare through sheer typing attrition.

Many people have arrived at the conclusion that journalism is the vocation of activists and not of reporters, no longer are journalists interested in telling you what happened but in using their platform to disseminate propaganda that furthers their political leanings.

Some believe that this degradation in journalism is not the result of politics in and of itself but of the jump from print newspaper to the internet where rage clicks matter most, so the most inflammatory headlines get the most success by ad click standards, and that this is where the true source of the rot in journalistic integrity begins.

Allegations of mass lying in news media goes as far back as at least the 90s, as described in the book "News and the Culture of Lying: How Journalism Really Works" by Paul H. Weaver, former political scientist at Harvard university, journalist for fortune magazine and corporate communications exec for the Ford motor company.

Others speculate it goes much further back to the days of Walter Cronkite, citing that many of his predictions were wrong and his reporting was filtered through his personal politics.

The common trends that erode trust in journalism include things like games of telephone where the original information is passed along and mutates until it is unrecognizable from the truth at all, or simply lying by omission so as to not include unfavorable details which would change the tailored version of events the journo wants you to believe. Other instances include mere failure to investigate a lead and just passing it off as the truth, like this hilarious gem.





Although I know already the general attitude A&H and the rest of the site have toward journalism, that they're basically all lying scum of the earth, I'm still curious how people generally feel about journalism in the moment and if they see any redeeming value in the profession. I'm also very curious as to the exact range of trust to distrust the profession holds for fellow Kiwis in general.

I leave you now with this lovely chorus of soulless meatsacks from all different corners of televised news media repeating the same script in unison like that of a Christmas carol.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Jul 22, 2022)

The news is ultimately a business. Made worse when this business is the paid whore of both Government and Corporate media. The truly insidious part is when the news media has online tendrils in globohomo approved sites ala Reddit, Twitter and Facebook. With bots and NPCs mindlessly parroting what they heard.

And like any business, they will shed a light on some issues to give the illusion of honesty but leave plenty in darkness. Especially when it makes their overlords look bad. People need to understand that the media's ultimate goal is to keep you placated and ultimately ignorant. Its everyone's responsibility to look at the horizon and see the changes themselves.

TL;DR: Alexa is not a good source of news information. The man telling you what's happening in official sources isn't that different from the salesman trying to get you to sign up for a service or buy a car.


----------



## Grub (Jul 22, 2022)

A friend of mine had a fishing video of his bought up by some company that got it featured on a few different news stations. They were all provided with the same short summary explaining the video. Not a single one of the news stations got the information correct. One of them said it occurred on the opposite side of the continent, two of them got the fish wrong, one of them described the events completely wrong despite the entire thing being a video. These weren't little local news agencies or anything, these were some of the bigger ones.

If something as small and insignificant as a dude catching a fish can be completely fucked up entirely, to the point of just being completely fabricated by the news, then why would I trust that any other kind of news would be any different?


----------



## Chilson (Jul 22, 2022)

> perhaps they merely disposed of the pretense for the journalistic integrity they claim to have.


Nah its definitely just this. Some of you are too young to remember, but media bias/news agency backed cover ups has been around since even before Reagan.

All that has changed is that journalist's have completely dropped acting anything close to resembling professional, but the same low standards are still there baked into the very core of news industry and have been there for at least 60 years. With that said, there are few journalists out there who actually are worthy of the title.

The journalists who genuinely put their lives on the line to report the ACTUAL news from war torn parts of the world, investigating corruption, and revealing the genuine truth are worthy of respect. Its unfortunate that NEWS AGENCIES give them almost no coverage or funding, and nothing ever really happens as a result of these revelations due to news agencies and the authorities being owned by groups of shadowy upper echelon business and political elites who bury it in the 24/7 news cycle of bullshit to brain dead idealogues.

If I find journalists I can trust, then I will listen to them to get relevant news unless they start saying some shit that signals them to be selling out. I will NEVER trust News agencies though, fuck them and fuck their owners. I am glad they are losing money hand over fist and people are seeing through the bullshit.

Its a shame that most of the people seeing through their bullshit are just being bullshitted by politic-tards on TikTok and Youtube.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Jul 23, 2022)

At the end of the day, every journalist/news agency has some sort of bias. The important thing is that people be aware of it. Also, it's important to remember that, just because there is a bias, doesn't mean that everything on the news is false.


----------



## lostkeys (Jul 23, 2022)

I feel kind it’s very hard to find websites with good independent/investigative journalism, as if it’s hidden from even DuckDuckGo’s search results now etc.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm mentally ill and I know it,  but I trust my delusions more than the msm.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jul 23, 2022)

The only publication I even halfway trust is the Wall Street Journal. Fairly straight if right-leaning reporting, and good investigative work (Theranos, Facebook Files). The OpEd stuff is of course old guard conservative as fuck, though.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Jul 23, 2022)

Journalism has been garbage for long before 2016, they were just better at putting a polite face on it.

Look into what Randolph Hearst did with the coverage of the Spanish-American war. The extremely short version is Hearst owned many newspaper companies and to sell more papers (and push his political views) he had his journalists present a highly sensationalized version of events, with many details being outright fabricated. His fabrications and exaggerations significantly increased American support for war (as he intended).

For reference this was in the late 1800s/early 1900s, and its not like they magicallly decided to stop lying after that. I won't even touch journalist behavior in WW1 or WW2 or the Cold War era, that would require a massive comment to even begin to do it justice.  Journalists have been lying and misleading people for literally centuries at this point.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 23, 2022)

With every fibre of my being


----------



## Su-27 Flanker-B (Jul 23, 2022)

Hookers high on meth and with no teeth deserve more respect than journos.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 23, 2022)

Social media broke the trust in journalism. Beforehand they had the absolute monopoly in informing the population. But once you let every person record events with his phone and upload them for millions to see, or have a random shmuck make an essay on issues that once needed a pretty investment to tackle, then corporate media has far less sway, especially with the younger generation. This in turn caused them to double down on politics out of butthurt, driving even more people away from trusting them. Finally, consolidation of companies in the USA and globohomo made it so there is even less diversity of opinion.

Basically not only was journalism never trustworthy, it got even worse.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jul 23, 2022)

I trust ranting hobos on street corners more than journalists.


> if they see any redeeming value in the profession


There could be.
Investigative journalism. Busting corruption, investigating lobbying networks, showing connections of powerful people to each other, hidden camera shit like Project Veritas does....
In reality, they don't do any of that, and if they do, only to their political opponent, which in europe, is anyone right of the green party.


----------



## Valle (Jul 23, 2022)

Didn't some fucker 100 years ago say “If you don’t read the newspaper, you’re uninformed. If you read the newspaper, you’re misinformed.”
Technically you only need to see an article about something you know about to see how bad the situation is. They can't even get x right, it takes like 3 minutes of wikipedia to understand this and they just didn't even try, how are they telling me about global economics.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jul 23, 2022)

> Allegations of mass lying in news media goes as far back as at least the 90s


False. Allegations of mass lying in news media goes back to the time that writing was invented.


----------



## Amphotericin B (Jul 23, 2022)

I stopped trusting the media during the Arab spring. A female reporter was sexually assaulted by a group of men in Tahir Square. The news walked back the incident and minimized it. 

It made me realize there was an agenda when they’d rather protect Muslim gang rapists than risk being called xenophobic/ racist/ islamaphobic. I was naive about the media before and it made me realize wokeism is as dangerously misogynistic as the other end of the political retard spectrum, and the media helps promote it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 23, 2022)

MSM news of Current Year Clown World seems full of woke hot takes and propaganda and seems about as reliable as a commie newspaper.

I have not watched TV news in who-knows-how-long, and I pretty much don't listen to the radio or go to American news sites anymore.

(in a way the way I hear about news has almost gone over a century back as I still see headlines on newspapers at the store)


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 23, 2022)

I trust a random hobo on the street who smells like cheap booze, is missing half his teeth, can't stop ogling my boobs, and rambles about how aliens stole his left kidney more than I trust the media.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 23, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> False. Allegations of mass lying in news media goes back to the time that writing was invented.


I would consider cuneiform clay tablets media, but not mass media.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jul 24, 2022)

Information is an asset and you don't give an asset away for free.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jul 24, 2022)

Journos have always been full of shit, they're just not into pretending otherwise any more. 

They've learned well that we don't do anything when they lie, why even bother with 'believable' anymore?


----------



## Aoluce (Jul 24, 2022)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> Journos have always been full of shit, they're just not into pretending otherwise any more.
> 
> They've learned well that we don't do anything when they lie, why even bother with 'believable' anymore?


That and they have gotten less skilled at pushing their bullshit. Vox and Atlantic are practically NE style tabloids now.


----------



## WULULULULU (Jul 24, 2022)

Every single journalist in the world, no longer exclusive to EU and US, are subhuman to me.


----------



## Stan (Jul 24, 2022)

There is no reason not to generally trust journalism, here is why: 

These days everyone can be a fact checker; what with the little computer we call a cell phone and the recording equipment it comes with. You can publish your stories on different platforms and others can see them. 

Any journalist who would like to pull off a big lie would need to be able to defend himself against scores of people who have evidence to the contrary.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jul 24, 2022)

The fairness doctrine kept things in line better. The fact that 3 men own nearly all mass media makes it untrustworthy on principle. Independent media which cites source or shows the work is often more reliable.  News about any country should be obtained from other countries' journalists, neutral nations preferred. 

That's for politics, local and other news, happenings. Scientifically speaking-

Peer-reviewed studies conducted by unaffiliated scientists are trustworthy to a degree- by unaffiliated I mean go read the assertion, see who's funding it.  Government and university funding is usually fine, those grants are easy to maintain even if your research shows the place should be burnt to the ground. There's inertia built into that money, a grantee will likely continue to be paid as long as they're producing anything worthy of publication. 

Being funded by any political group or corporate interest, that can be cut off the moment you suggest their desired conclusion is wrong, or future research can be buried and left purposely unpublished. Unreliable in comparison.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 25, 2022)

I trust journalists to lie like trusting a whore to give you an STD. Granted, it's a little more common to find a whore without STDs than an honest journalist...


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jul 26, 2022)

Three Things about Journalism which everyone should know.

Manufacturing consent and forming an apparent majority is everything in democracies, except originally in Athens where it was Slavery freeing the demos to educate themselves on the current issues.  However, without slaves, its just the manufacturing consent of the uninformed governed by pretending to be the source of all information.  The media are just never going to be allowed to be neutral to authority again after Vietnam.  Republicans may try to take the moral position on this by not selling access for favorable coverage, but all that does is just make the Democrats the party of the media instead.  News Anchors literally say 'we' from time to time when talking about democrats during elections.
Standards lower after ideological purity tests, and our society is in the middle of a giant one that is shit-testing us on the notions of who really is our citizenry because by the Hart-Cellar Act we gave out citizenship to the point it was meaningless so every single indirect method of equity, inclusivity, or representation is zealously sought after instead.  The mass media influence other sectors of society, including politics, business, culture, entertainment, sport, religion, education, etc. so they've become the first and constant victim of these purges.
Cost-cutting backward vertical disintegration where CNN fired its regional investigation teams because why should you get information from the ground when reading twitter will do?  Arab Spring was the first online-researched by majority story, as far as I know, and it proved the model over at CNN.  Whatever the horizontal integration by buying local news stations gets them in local coverage, the vertical disintegration robs them in quality standards and fact-checking.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't trust journalists or media at all. It's hit rock bottom since they started pushing people to trust the "fact checkers" (whose bias is apparent if you follow the money trail on their funding).

That and how stuff is memory holed I'd worrisome. I've seen stuff happen with my own eyes and then it's vanished and people will pretend it never happened. It's the whole "there are 4 lights! Not 5!!!" Thing.


----------



## The Noise (Jul 27, 2022)

Strong pessimism bordering on blatant distrust. When you realize that many news corporations are owned by the same conglomerates, you begin to see how easy it is for them to manipulate you into certain viewpoints even with supposedly neutral journalism.

Also, several incidents over the years (Taylor Lorenz and her visiting the family members of LibsOfTiktok is a highlight especially) have made it clear that many journalists and news outlets will drop all pretenses of journalistic integrity if it means they can persecute someone who goes against whatever profitable narrative they are attempting to push.


----------



## Koruu (Jul 27, 2022)

When hit with a news story or article headline, my immediate reaction is to look for the lie.

Every detail, every motivation, every source, every bit of history of the institution reporting it, somewhere between the lines there is a lie. I take nothing at face value anymore apart from the absolute barest inarguable truths of a story or report, and even then those can change and shift so often that I don't even consider them facts.

Someone, somewhere stands to benefit from the way something is reported. I will not give them the benefit of my trust.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 28, 2022)

I try to read articles from different povs, but I assume that they’re wrong, outdated, etc.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm of the opinion that the propaganda class (called "journalists" today) have always been cheerleaders for the rich and powerful throughout history. In fact, I'm pretty sure that the "normie" understanding of history is completely flawed because all the records we have are just propaganda from the winner of the time.

Did Julius Caeser really betray his country when *he* was the one stabbed in the back multiple times by furious noblemen? 
Was the Boston Tea Party really protesting taxation without representation or was it just the American Tea Cartels furious that they were being undercut?

I'm sure there are many other examples, but I can't think of them at the moment. The point is - I've become skeptical of all human accounts.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 30, 2022)

I live in a time period where randos screaming 'tranny nigger kike faggot' on kf and /pol/ and such have a higher demand for truth than people paid 7 and 8 figures to quaff their hair and say things on camera without thinking about them. Burn the (((journalists))). They're not even recyclable into other jobs.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Jul 30, 2022)

The mainstream media ( whether direct intelligence assets, True Believers or useful idiot ) is and has been for a very long time now the propaganda mouthpiece of the ruling elite and nothing more, completely subverted down to the weather report.


----------



## Inspector Rex (Jul 30, 2022)

I just read specific authors wherever they write, not news agencies.


----------



## The handsome tard (Jul 30, 2022)

They could tell me the sky is blue and I would go out of my house and look up to check.


----------



## Stan (Aug 1, 2022)

The distrust of journalism here is bordering on tinfoil hattery. Starting to see how the avg Kiwi Farmer only trusts his preconceived notions of what is true, because y’all seem to think that the news agencies all lie, your education was lies, and the only way to safeguard your freedom of speech is to back up a copy of the Christchurch shooting to the forums. 

Fact-checking is an important part of journalism. It’s possible to criticize todays batch of journalists and publications as being lazy, untrained hacks on the internet without deciding news as a concept is worthless propaganda. I’m happy to post up NYT articles I find risible to A&N, but I don’t think their reporting is out and out lies.


----------



## Kknd (Aug 1, 2022)

Stan said:


> The distrust of journalism here is bordering on tinfoil hattery. Starting to see how the avg Kiwi Farmer only trusts his preconceived notions of what is true, because y’all seem to think that the news agencies all lie, your education was lies, and the only way to safeguard your freedom of speech is to back up a copy of the Christchurch shooting to the forums.
> 
> Fact-checking is an important part of journalism. It’s possible to criticize todays batch of journalists and publications as being lazy, untrained hacks on the internet without deciding news as a concept is worthless propaganda. I’m happy to post up NYT articles I find risible to A&N, but I don’t think their reporting is out and out lies.


If you have any in-depth knowledge about any subject and see a journalists take on that it is inevitably wrong. Often so wrong it shouldn't be possible in the internet age. 

That is without taking malicious intent into consideration like project mocking bird, the several journolists that have leaked and just plain ideological blindness.

I can only conclude you have no in-depth knowledge on any subject, have never personally read an autopsy report or case files about a much written about case and compared the reporting with your own lying eyes. How old are you?

For myself, all I know is that if all journalists/papers/channels are in agreement about something it must be wrong. The only old school journalist I somewhat trust is Glenn Greenwald


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Aug 1, 2022)

Outside of very fringe outlets that have an obvious bias I generally trust journalists enough that they won't straight up lie to me, not show me all the facts? Sure but if you really care thats why you get your news from a few different places across the political spectrum to ensure you have as good of an understanding on a topic as possible.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Aug 1, 2022)

Journalists are full of shit, and always have been. If you really want to know what is happening, ask me. I'm 100% right all the time and no one pays me. 

Also, my dms are open to payment offers.


----------



## mrpatapon (Aug 2, 2022)

Nowdays I treat every news article written by journalist as an "opinion piece" even when its supposed to be "factual reporting"

And even if the article is meant to be an an opinion oiece, I still prefer reading the opinions of forum goers than journalists. On forums like Reddit and Kiwifarm, I can at least read the opinions of thousands of idiots all and hope it averages itself out, as oppose to reading the words of one idiot with an article page all to themselves with no one to call him out on their stupidity.

Also I'm really annyoed that whenever I try to research a topic on Google, the first thing that pops out is some copy pasted article on some crappy journalists website that no one reads.


----------



## whogoesthere (Aug 2, 2022)

I don't think the news media has ever been honest. I suspect we all come to this realisation on our own accord. The whole Trump adventure likely opened a lot of Americans up to the idea that the corporate overlords are not telling the truth. Epstein as well, that's likely played its part. 

I think the 7/7 bombings for me really hammered my own trust in the media, and a few events have only increased my disgust in the media. Make no mistake, the news media is the media, all of it is a spider's web meant to entrap you in its web of lies and sedation. Watch my country run protection for the Russian poison attacks, whilst never mentioning it was only a few miles away from Porton Down, the same Porton Down that leaked BSE and Anthrax into the public, and that's just the shit they have had to admit to. Even though its mostly been covered up by suppression from the media. But seeing constant race mixing, endless dogshit movies that push a narrative, you start to see the system trying to work you into a hole you can never escape from.

The sooner you realise that those in power are not your friends, the better off you will be spiritually and mentally (I think they are the same thing really). Its not a case of even knowing the truth, because that elusive beast changes the moment you even get close to it. Just not playing into the lies, the hate, the misery porn that is the media. Grab what you need and leave, and never let anything touch you. You know what is real, things you understand and can see, anything beyond your control and vision is pointless. Do you really care about the economy? its not like you can do anything about it in this moment, so deal with it. Petrol is expensive, so do better with your money and stop wasting it on shit you do not need, but only buy to give you a boost to your shattered ego. 

Once you move beyond that, you will be shocked at just how much stuff simply slides away from your mind. You no longer care about externalities that seem to grip you so often, and the lies they peddle are not even interesting to you. The more you rail against the system with trying to battle them, the more you play into their hands. Reject them wholesale, do not allow them to control you.

As an example, I am a dirty Anglo, and my leader stepped down some time ago, and the new leader is to be picked. It might have already happened, I do not know because it doesnt matter to me. It has no effect on my life, as I cannot control it or alter it, so who cares. I only care about myself and my family, and the community I live in. Fuck the rest, its shit.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 18, 2022)

Resurrecting this thread for the recent events surrounding Taylor Lorenz.

I do not trust any journalist. A large number of them are outright evil. There is a clear class divide between the often wealthy journos and us normal folk. It's not a coincidence that most of them are trust fund multi-millionaires with the tint of vanity that the position of it brings.
If they are any good people who happen to be journos it's always inspite of them being journos not because of like with Tucker Carlson for example.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 18, 2022)

I always trust journalists to lie.


----------



## Shush (Dec 19, 2022)

Walter Duranty.

Pulitzer prize winning journalist for the New York Times.  The prize winning journalism you ask?  Denying the mass starvation in the USSR, while in the USSR, very much aware of it.  They've always been like this.  The few principled journalists throughout time are the exception, not the norm.  Duranty is the norm.

The only conflict is trying to decide whether modern journalists are like their predecesors in the old style of:
_We know they're lying
They know we know they're lying
We know they know we know they're lying
Yet still they lie._

Or if they've truly imbibed so much of modern ideology that they believe their behavior is just and righteous, in which case would they feel the need to wear a mask?  The end of the Ben Collins thread sums it up well as 'they don't care to know what the truth could be, because they already know what it should be'.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Dec 19, 2022)

Only a few journalists are actually journalists.

Project Veritas seems to be one of the few organizations that doesn't act as one of the tentacles of the state.


----------



## samarinda (Dec 19, 2022)

Most local news is true enough. Stories about what crimes occurred, what businesses opened up, what have you. The thing that's important to consider about media isn't about how true or false this or that story is, but to look at what stories they *highlight*, what stories they obsess over, what stories they bury, what stories they ignore. The biggest kinds of bias are the ways they prioritize "true enough" accounts of events. Look into "manufacturing consent" for more on this idea. 

Looking at my news.google.com -- the #1 story is about how to watch the Jan. 6 committee's vote; 5 people shot at a condo in Canada, 20 people injured in an airplane ride to Hawaii. Nothing about Iran or Ukraine or domestic economics. Cute article about 4chan though.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 19, 2022)

I could watch an event unfold, live, in real-time, in person, and I still wouldn't trust anything the jewsmedia has to say about it. Even if they somehow told the truth, they're doing it to prop up a bigger lie.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 19, 2022)

I was one of those rare (probably not rare among you all) teenagers that read tons of news in high school, even watched news TV as a child.

I remember the Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman circus. Formative, because I saw the world go crazy over an obvious fraud. It was so quickly forgotten by so much of the population, then along comes Saint George and a new generation of retards that think all the corruption they see is new because they never noticed it before.

Journalism was already very crooked in the 2000s, and probably was always that way. Certainly it started that way, so the only question is if it actually improved before getting worse again. What’s different is that I don’t think it was centralized in the past, nor did it have the pretense of being nonpartisan.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Dec 19, 2022)

Everyone in this thread is a liar, they trust journalists and random nobodies on the internet as long as they regurgitate the things they want to hear.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker 2.0 (Dec 19, 2022)

Most things which are called "journalism" are opinions of random dudes and have as much value as opinion of random anons on in the Internet . I can read them, enjoy them, agree / diagree with them, but trusing is too much of a word. It is just a point of view, nothing else, nothing more.  Current journalism is more an entertaiment than a news service.


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 19, 2022)

I don't think they have any value, they are all propoganda in some way shape or form. I feel dirty even engaging with whatever they consider the topic of the day.


----------



## RACISM (Dec 19, 2022)

Journalists are niggers.


----------



## OlderSocks (Dec 19, 2022)

At this point even scientific research papers should be taken with a grain of salt, given the financial interests involved in them.
May sound schizo, but anything, even if it confirms your worldviews, should be doubted, even if slightly....


----------



## WickyWickyWoW (Dec 19, 2022)

Do I hate journalists? As a whole not really, obviously there are good journalists who actually make honest reports about the world and bad journos like lorenz who use their positions to force whatever ideological bias, grudge, or what else have you but that kind of corruption can happen to any position of power. The problem isnt the face of news reporting which are the journos as much as it is the media that controls journalism. In the US 90% of all media is controlled by 6 companies (comcast, newscorp, disney, viacom, time warner, and CBS). if you wanted to manufacture a consensus in the population by manipulating the media wouldnt it be trivial to do so if there was minimal competition? Similar issues exist in big tech world how FAGMAN+T had monopolized discussion and started censoring, going back to them manufacturing consensus. Im not sure if similar monopolies exist in other first world countries since the US frequently has issues tackling super conglomerates forming monopolies

Since 2016 I suspect institutional trust was already beginning to fray and the last half decade has only made that far worse, that and I think the media doubled down hard and couldnt properly handle people being able to easily call their lies over the internet so they went a little crazy. That and your company being in an invincible position due to your monopoly status means you dont need to compete and so you dont have to cull the more batshit insane activists from your ranks, or so id assume.

This isnt even factoring in active fuckery from the feds. Ranging from operation mockingbird to the recent revelations about all the shit going on in twitter, manufacturing consent to benefit private interests is one thing, active manipulation of public opinion through propaganda and censorship is another


----------



## Catler (Dec 19, 2022)

It honestly really depends.

The CBC came to my town to report on something that had been causing a lot of issues/controversy, interviewed a bunch of people, and proceeded to get basic events and information comically wrong when they wrote their article about it.

The local newspaper did a really good job, covered everything in great detail, but no one outside of the area ever got to read that because this was before they had a website.

It showed me the value of truly local news sources who had some stake in their community, but also made me much more skeptical of the big news outlets. It's like a game of telephone, the closer to the source the more likely I am to trust it.


----------



## CuzinEd (Dec 19, 2022)

I trust the media as much as I would trust a junkie to not steal my money. By that I mean not at all.


----------



## Stoner Metal (Dec 20, 2022)

The news media is such complete and total obvious bullshit that only the most programmed NPC would believe any of it. Asking a person if they believe what journalists say is the closest thing we have to a voight-kampff test for finding out if a person is a bot.

The thing is that the news media is just the tip of the iceberg of lies. Our entire culture is filled to the brim with lies on top of lies on top of lies. And if a person believes the most obvious lies that journalists tell them then you know full well that they wouldn't even think to question all the other lies that pervade our daily lives.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Dec 20, 2022)

I trust journalism with as healthy dose of skepticism. Anything overly sensational to me, from left and right wing sources, is gonna raise my suspicion. And ofc, I look at where that journalism is from. If it comes from an established media source in countries with piss poor journo freedom, I'll also raise suspicion. If it comes from some source I never heard of before, I'll also look further. More local news might actually be very reliable, simply because if the journo fucks up, the fuckup will be exposed pretty quickly due to the nature of local stuff. I also check if it's regarding something I know about.

If dnevno hr says that there's a HAARP installation near my city, you can bet your ass I'll go full on Amogus mode and call it sus.

For real, tho, a friend of my dad's actually made a hoax Facebook page regarding spreading awareness of HAARP in Croatia. That was many years ago, BTW. That news outlet actually fell for it, but has since deleted the article, it would seem. However, many piss poor quality conspiracy news outlets and many retarded people STILL fall for it! Doesn't matter that the admin exposed it as a hoax and social experiment.

How dumb can people be to not feel like checking it out for themselves? At least Croatia is a small country, where a few hour long road trip will get you from one end of the country to the other.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 22, 2022)

I've seen with my own eyes how wrong and painfully full of shit the media has been about literally everything _every single time_, but I unquestionably believe everything they say about the vaxine and Ukraine.

I know for a fact that games "journalism" is a joke and just a bunch of corporate shill rags, but I unquestionably believe them when they say that modern gaymes made by failed artists, hack writers and diversity hires are unironic 10/10 masterpieces and not a sign of gaming being dead and Roger Ebert being right.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 22, 2022)

I assume that anything a journo says is to make them or someone they are associated with money or grant them power.  Half-truths, outright fabrication, etc. are a secondary category branching off those primary aims.


----------

